# Doin my part, lol



## Jrusso300 (Nov 3, 2018)

Quarantined


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Me too.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

Me three...


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Don't know how you guys get your cars to sleep that long. My car sits unused for days and never has more than a few hours of sleep. Majority shows as parked (sentry disabled).


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Don't know how you guys get your cars to sleep that long. My car sits unused for days and never has more than a few hours of sleep. Majority shows as parked (sentry disabled).


Might be because I miss driving her so much that I sit in the garage every night and sing Nicki a couple of lullaby's... 🤣😂🤣


----------

